# Gluing Oak Trim To Particle Board



## J2W2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi,

I have a lid, made of two pieces of 1/2" particle board glued together, that is approximately 48" by 32". I want to trim the edges in oak, using either 1x2, 1x3 or 1x4 inch red oak (I'd prefer to use the 1x3 or 1x4). I plan to have the top edge of the trim extend 1/4" or so above the top of the particle board.

I need a good strong join, as I will be periodically lifting the lid off and setting it to the side. I was planning to use wood glue to join the oak trim to the sides of the two sheets of particle board. This will be a bare wood to bare wood join.

I'm also thinking of adding small support blocks to the underside, probably glued to the particle board and glued and/or pocket-hole joined to the oak trim. One issue with this is that the particle board has one coat of polyurethane on the underside. The underside still has a very rough texture, so I'm wondering if I can use wood glue on that (even with the poly) or if I should use something like Gorilla Glue? I could also sand off the poly (never tried that before), which would give me a smoother surface, but I'd be willing to do that if it would provide the strongest join.

I've also considered putting some wood screws through the top of the particle board (they will be covered up) into the support blocks on the bottom side. Because of the nature of my project, I need to leave periodic gaps between the lid and the base it will sit on, so I can't run the supports along the full length of the trim pieces. That's why I'm thinking small blocks (maybe 4-6" lengths) spaced periodically against the trim.

Right now I'm leaning toward using 1x3 trim, since the less there is of it, the stronger it will probably be. 1x2 stock would barely extend to either side of the 1" of particle board, but I' really like to have a little more depth on the trim than that. But again, my biggest concern is a good strong join. I don't think I'll be able to avoid grabbing the trim when I lift this off and I want to make sure it stays in place.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless the edges of the particle board are cut ragged the trim will glue to particle board as well as plywood or any other wood.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

a spline would reinforce the joint if your concerned with just a butt joint.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand that you have this top that is made of particle board and only 1/2" thick. The basic top is two (or more) pieces of particle board edge glued.

I think you need reinforcement under that top or you are going to see bending and event4ual breakage.

George


----------



## J2W2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry, for the delay, I had some catch-up to do after the holidays, so my project went on hold.

Steve, the edges of the particle board are clean-cut, so I know the trim will glue well there. However, the edge of the lid is only 1" deep, while the trim I plan to use is 3.5" deep. It will extend 1/4" above the top of the lid, so there will be 2.25" extending below the bottom of the lid. That's why I'm thinking of gluing reinforcements on the bottom of the lid, against that part of the trim. Right now I'm thinking short pieces of a 2"x2" square dowel, spaced periodically along the trim.

But again, the bottom of the lid has one brushed coat of polyurethane on it. That's why I'm wondering if I can glue the supports right to that with wood glue, or if I should try something like Gorilla Glue instead, or try to sand the poly off and go with the wood glue? I'm inclined to think sanding the poly off and using wood glue since that would be a good strong bond, and since Gorilla Glue tends to expand so much as it dries. Does anyone have any advice on this?

George, the lid is two pieces of 1/2" particle board, glued together. You are right, a single piece had a lot of bend to it and would have caused issues. Since the lid needs to lift off, I went with the two pieces of 1/2" glued together - it seems strong and rigid, yet with a reasonable weight.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to put a couple support blocks under the top to prevent the particle board from sagging. I believe 2"x2" is a bit excessive. A piece of hardwood 3/4"x 3" would be enough. 

You wouldn't have any luck gluing wood to the particleboard coated with polyurethane. It would glue better using polyurethane for glue.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

J2W2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, for the delay, I had some catch-up to do after the holidays, so my project went on hold.
> 
> ...


I figured "glued together" meant side by side. Did not know you meant a sandwich. Entirely different story.

I would still use extra support because even two "glued together" of particle board is not very strong.

George


----------

